# Took Son to range



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

and he did better than me. My 7 yr old went to the range and shot for the first time. He did a great job. 








Look at the form.








His grouping in the center all within the 9 ring. My sloppy grouping in head area.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good stuff. Some of my fondest child moments are centered around my Dad and gun stuff. 

Going to the range, helping him in the reloading room, I used to love scooping the brass out of the tumbler.

I can't wait till my son is old enough to take him shooting. :smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Nice.
And just about the perfect gun for him.

Did he have fun?

AFS


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good on you for taking him - I noticed that you've taught him to keep his finger off the trigger - good on you again.:smt023

I went to the range last weekend with my wife - son - daughter in law and my 2 grand daughters - it was the girls 1st trip to the range.

My son chose a Ruger Bearcat .22 for the girls to shoot - they both did well - they are 8 and 10 y/o - but the youngest didn't like the noise that the big guns made. :mrgreen:

But she stuck it out.

Then we all went to a local cafe for a nice hamber.

Now that's a good weekend.

:smt1099


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Good for you! Teach them properly at a young age and they will grow up to respect firearms properly, I can't wait till my daughter is old enough. She already asks me where I am going and wants to come along when she sees me leave the house with my range bag (too bad she's only 3....have a few more years yet)


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, He loved it. He took his finger of the trigger after every shot. I got some video of him also. He has his Targets on his bedroom wall.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pics ,and great shooting by the young man , for me its all about starting the next of the grandkids in line:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking youngman doing it right. You just can't beat a good day shooting with the young ones. All my children know gun safty and shooting. I started them all out with that same pistol and a Single-Six. I still have them and I am teaching my grand children now. :smt1099


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW! man I'm jealous. I've been shooting since I was a tot but not at paper targets. Just melons and cans......

I took my .40 PX4 to the range for the first time 2 weeks ago and they were all Low and Left of the center. Working on it more this weekend.

My son is only 18 months old....man I can't wait for those days.


----------



## mjgray (Sep 17, 2009)

*Father and Son Bonding*

Son is coming home from collage this weekend and guess what. Father and Son are going to the range and the gun store. He has a 38 revolver and a 8mm Mauser, me a XDm 9mm that is still new. I'm so very excited. Wife said no guns in the house when boys were at home. Now its time to make up for that. But more important is the time I get to spend with him both of us doing something together that we enjoy. Can't wait for Saturday....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I remember taking my daughter shooting when she was grade school age. She kept doing so well that we started putting bigger guns in her hands. Rifles, shotguns, handguns, all seem to just come natural to her. She used an AR to hit qt. oil bottles at 200 yards and miss only one of 5.

After that I started taking her to the range every tie I went got years. she's 18 now and going to college. She don't shoot nearly as often as she did but still is dead on. It is some of my favorite memories. We used to talk all day and shoot whatever we thought to bring. she doesn't like 40's much but loves a 45. I will buy her something to keep with her when she turns 21 and I hope she thinks to come hang out with Dad then and shoot the bull and a few boxes of ammo. Her boyfriend is a little scared of me because she is always telling him about all the firearms here. I laugh and remind him that she is every bit as good a shot as I am and maybe better. She wants to start a collection when she's old enough to start buying them. I don't know but to me nothing is more scary than a tiny girly looking girl wearing a dress that can bring up a weapon and be spot on every time.:anim_lol:

I've been taking my youngest son out with me these days. He's been a little tougher to drill the safety issues into his head. He's 10 but nowhere near where my daughter was shooting wise. Still great way to spend the day..Shooting with the youngins.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

FatRotty said:


> and he did better than me. My 7 yr old went to the range and shot for the first time. He did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must get it from his mom.


----------



## Peaceful (Oct 2, 2009)

*Take them all*

Take them all to the range or even hunting with you. My son started at 7 or eight going to the range and 9 or 10 the first time took him squirrel & deer hunting. They never forget and neither do you. My son passed away about 15 yrs ago at the age of 39, but I still have those happy memories.
Peaceful:smt1099


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't know but to me nothing is more scary than a tiny girly looking girl wearing a dress that can bring up a weapon and be spot on every time.:anim_lol:


Little Annie Oakley my friend.........she was crazy good! :smt082


----------

